# New and Excited



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey everyone. My name is Bryan. I live in Milwaukee, WI (although I am from Tennessee originally). I am very excited to be a new member of the forum. Wisconsin is a great state for Fall Fesitvals and Halloween decorations, yard haunts etc. I have been interested in yard haunts and props for a very long time and ready to dig in and get dirty. Feel free to share ideas, suggestions or just a little about yourself. I will be very active throughout the year.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

We're excited to have you here Bryan, Welcome!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Bryan..your from a great state not to far from me either..
you already are getting a pm from me..
get to postin pics man


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ps your welcome


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

helo and welcome


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome ScareRookie. Glad you found us.


----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey there! I'm new too, but welcome anyway!

(sorry.. needed that 10th post) :googly:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Welcome Bryan. You'll like it here! A lot of awesome talent to draw from.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome to HauntForum. We are one big happy but dysfunctional family.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Glad to have you here. Share some of your ideas with us.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome Bryan.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Bryan!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Welcome Bryan !!*


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to our crippling hobby! You are now going to eat, sleep and breathe Halloween for the rest of your life. It's not so bad, really.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Zombie-F said:


> Welcome to our crippling hobby! You are now going to eat, sleep and breathe Halloween for the rest of your life. It's not so bad, really.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


The late night posting does turn you into a zombie though. lol.

welcome to zombie land.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

welcome


----------

